# Cronjob führt Script (wget) nicht korrekt aus..!?



## Suchfunktion (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Cronjob, welcher ein Script ausführt, das wiederum 2 Dateien aus dem Internet herunterlädt.

Cronjob (root: crontab -e)

```
00 * * * * sh /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/reload.sh
```

reload.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

wget -m -nd http://www.pcpraxis.de/rss.php -P /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/pcpraxis
chmod 0755 /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/pcpraxis/rss.php

wget -m -nd http://www.computerbild.de/rssfeed_2261.xml -P /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/computerbild
chmod 0755 /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/computerbild/rss.php
```


Wie gesagt: Führe ich das Script von Hand aus (selber Befehl wie im Cronjob!), funktioniert alles. Lasse ich das Script vom Cronjob stündlich ausführen, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
Cron <root@AUVIWOS00M45> sh /srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/reload.sh  

--09:00:01--  http://www.pcpraxis.de/rss.php
            => `/srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/pcpraxis/rss.php'
 Resolving www.pcpraxis.de <http://www.pcpraxis.de> ... failed: Name or service not known.
 

FINISHED --09:00:01--
 Downloaded: 0 bytes in 0 files
 --09:00:01--  http://www.computerbild.de/rssfeed_2261.xml
            => `/srv/www/fileadmin/rssreader/computerbild/rssfeed_2261.xml'
 Resolving www.computerbild.de <http://www.computerbild.de> ... failed: Name or service not known.
 

FINISHED --09:00:01--
 Downloaded: 0 bytes in 0 files
```
*
"Name or service not known."* <- Wieso passiert das? Sieht irgendjemand einen Fehler in meinem Script? Oder liegt es doch an etwas Anderem?

Ich bin völlig ratlos. 


Mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## Erpel (7. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne jetzt dein System nicht genau, aber ein Ansatzpunkt könnte sein mal zu prüfen, ob es auch klappt wenn du es von Hand als Benutzer "sh" ausführst, oder ob dieser Benutzer ein Problem hat. Alternativ testweise als root ausführen lassen.

Nur mal ein Ansatz zur Fehlereingrenzung.


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. Juli 2008)

Der Cronjob hatte keine Zugriffsberechtigung, um über den Proxy auf das Internet zuzugreifen.

Der Systemadmin hat die entsprechenden Berechtigungen gesetzt und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles.

Mfg
Suche


----------

